# nail clipper suggestions



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have clipped my boy nails since we brought him home as a puppy. He offers a paw with no issues & it's actually a quick job.

But I need new clippers because his toenails are bigger/thicker now. I went to Petsmart yesterday and they had some for larger dogs but it had this alarm that would beep if you get close to the quick...it seemed kind of like a gimmick & the actual clippers were not very solid. I just need good clippers and am willing to pay $50. + if I need too.

Thought about using a Dremel but again he's fine with the nail clippers and it's easy for me.

Is there a brand someone can recommend? Thank you!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I have Miller's Forge? I think it's made in Germany, I also have Dremel but Koda hates it, so I use the MF- I have a small one.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a Miller's Forge as well and LOVE it, I can use it on any size nail and it does a great cut. Plus it's super cheap and easy to replace if the blade gets dull. I'm the official nail cutter for my family (8 dogs) so it gets a big workout lol


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Found their site, thank you!

Yeah, I am looking for something simple and sturdy like that.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

For clippers, the Millers Forge are the only ones I will buy.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Ha! We just saved you 45 bucks!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Josie/Zeus said:


> Ha! We just saved you 45 bucks!


You did and I am thankful! YES! LOL

I think there's a Petco by my work and I will stop by after work, looks like they carry them.


----------

